# Clenbuterol



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Does clenbuterol have a marketed brand name? Is it sold via prescription?


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Clenbuterol in tablet form it self has very little medical use. Similar compounds are used in inhalers for asthmatics. Clenbuterol usually comes in 40mcg tablets. Common brands are 'Alpha-Pharma' or Chinese Clen which is Clen produced in china and with Chinese labelling.


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

The Chinese Clen is really good stuff, just be careful on dosage, dont take too many, shakin stevens comes to mind


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I took 5 of the Chinese ones one day after not having taken them for a couple of months. I shook for 2 days and my heart was racing even as I was trying to sleep. Good gear LOL.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Clen should always be ramped up until you find your shake point. Then either run at that dose, or 20mcg lower, for 2 weeks. Then take 2 weeks off and start again.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> I took 5 of the Chinese ones one day after not having taken them for a couple of months. I shook for 2 days and my heart was racing even as I was trying to sleep. Good gear LOL.


Lol, I shake after 3 of the chinese ones


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Lol, I shake after 3 of the chinese ones


U should try alpha Pharm clen it's mega strong 40mcg ap clen feels like 120mcg Chinese clen lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Lol, I shake after 3 of the chinese ones


That's 120mcg - most people will on that dose, I certainly do! :lol:



Chris86 said:


> U should try alpha Pharm clen it's mega strong 40mcg ap clen feels like 120mcg Chinese clen lol


I really rate Alpha, all their products seem spot on. A little bit more than other labs, but very very close to pharma IMO.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> That's 120mcg - most people will on that dose, I certainly do! :lol:
> 
> I really rate Alpha, all their products seem spot on. A little bit more than other labs, but very very close to pharma IMO.


They are a pharmacy just without a export licence (i think) lol


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just started chinese clen this morning, straight in at 80mcg on an empty stomach. Very slight shaking of the hands but nothing major.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Clen should always be ramped up until you find your shake point. Then either run at that dose, or 20mcg lower, for 2 weeks. Then take 2 weeks off and start again.


Whats your opinion on 2 day on 2 days off mate?

Last time i took clen i ran 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off but results went fantastic.

Im running it at the minute 2 days on 2 days off and the results are a lot better, i know everyones different like but that seems to be best for me.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kalell said:


> Whats your opinion on 2 day on 2 days off mate?
> 
> Last time i took clen i ran 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off but results went fantastic.
> 
> Im running it at the minute 2 days on 2 days off and the results are a lot better, i know everyones different like but that seems to be best for me.


How long have you been running it that way? May give that a go.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> They are a pharmacy just without a export licence (i think) lol


OK, that would explain why I saw them in a pharmacy in India


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Kalell said:


> Whats your opinion on 2 day on 2 days off mate?
> 
> Last time i took clen i ran 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off but results went fantastic.
> 
> Im running it at the minute 2 days on 2 days off and the results are a lot better, i know everyones different like but that seems to be best for me.


Theoretically you should lose more on 2 days on/off, as you are staying near your peak effect level all the time, and will have less beta receptor down regulation.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> How long have you been running it that way? May give that a go.


Ive been doing that way for 2 weeks now but i believe one of the theorys are that 2 days on 2 days means you can carry on as the receptors will still react.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Theoretically you should lose more on 2 days on/off, as you are staying near your peak effect level all the time, and will have less beta receptor down regulation.


thats what i'm finding, although when i ran 2w on 2w off my body got used to the sides, running it 2d on 2d off i still get the sides.


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

What dose are you running? I started 3 days ago and was going to do 2 weeks on/off but I may switch to 2days on/off now


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

gt4_ade said:


> What dose are you running? I started 3 days ago and was going to do 2 weeks on/off but I may switch to 2days on/off now


120mg mate, i get the sides of that so wont do no more.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kalell said:


> Ive been doing that way for 2 weeks now but i believe one of the theorys are that 2 days on 2 days means you can carry on as the receptors will still react.


And what have you lost so far?


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

Im only at 80 now and got the shakes


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Think I'll give the 2 days on/2 off approach a go. Only started today, so will work in well, took 80mcgs today, will take 120mcg tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> And what have you lost so far?


I dont weigh myself mate, i go by mirror/clothes etc etc but defo see results.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> Think I'll give the 2 days on/2 off approach a go. Only started today, so will work in well, took 80mcgs today, will take 120mcg tomorrow morning.


try for 2 weeks mate, if it doesnt suit then go 2w on 2w off but i think you will see noticable results doing 2d on 2d off for 2 weeks


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Will give it a go! Cheers.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

How long can you go doing 2d on, 2 off compared to 2w on, 2 off? I have 18 days till I go abroad. Or would you just run it for 18 days for the heck of it and get what I can out of it?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Kalell said:


> thats what i'm finding, although when i ran 2w on 2w off my body got used to the sides, running it 2d on 2d off i still get the sides.


Your body doesn't actually get used to the sides, what happens is the efficiency of your beta receptors (the one clen works on) drops, this is downregulation. It has also been accredited to 'adrenal fatigue' however I don't subscribe to this view due to that nature of hormone production in your body. The end results is it has a lesser and lesser effect over time. For most people it basically all but stops working after about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> That's 120mcg - most people will on that dose, I certainly do! :lol:


Aye, got mild headaches for a while too, but I started a clen cycle combined with keto, so body crying for carbs and I stuck it on clen too...... off clen for a while


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Clen should always be ramped up until you find your shake point. Then either run at that dose, or 20mcg lower, for 2 weeks. Then take 2 weeks off and start again.


Isn't the 2 week on/off thing unfounded?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Smoog said:


> Isn't the 2 week on/off thing unfounded?


Some do 5 on 2 off, some stay on, loads of diff views last time i looked


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> U should try alpha Pharm clen it's mega strong 40mcg ap clen feels like 120mcg Chinese clen lol


Troof! I've got 2 boxes just sitting in my drawer because the stuff is so strong and I hate the feeling it gives me. So just Yohimbine HCL from now on.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

i wasnt mega impressed to be honest with the alpha pharma stuff, just come off after 2 week to get on ECA before dropping back onto them and for the last few days i was taking 200mcg/day.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> i wasnt mega impressed to be honest with the alpha pharma stuff, just come off after 2 week to get on ECA before dropping back onto them and for the last few days i was taking 200mcg/day.


If you have been cycling ECA with Clen, that might be your problem with not getting the hit from the clen. Ephedrine is primarily an alpha agonist, but also hits the Beta receptors as well, so you will down regulate them, and if you then go onto Clen you wont get anywhere near the bang you should. Its teh same the other way as well, going from Clen to ECA wont give you the same bang on ECA as you can get.

Ideally you should run a pure alpha stim in cycle with Clen, OR stagger them with ECA. Do either

Clen

Yohimbine

Clen

Yohimbine

etc

or

Clen

Yohimbine

2 week break

ECA

2 week break

Clen

Yohimbine

etc

There can be quite a lot of interaction between various compounds that people dont realise, so a lot of pre-workout stims will also stop fat burners working effectively.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

rectus said:


> Troof! I've got 2 boxes just sitting in my drawer because the stuff is so strong and I hate the feeling it gives me. So just Yohimbine HCL from now on.


I'll have it!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Isn't the 2 week on/off thing unfounded?


No. I got into a long debate with Ausbuilt when he was still here, around downregulation of both alpha and beta downregulation, and how in the case of clen you can increase the dose to very very high levels - he had some studies where people were running 720mcg - PLEASE DONT TRY THIS AT HOME - YOU WILL DIE. However this just actually shows that the effectiveness of Clen does diminish over time, and that downregulation does occur - in that you need to take more to get the same effect - if any. At these doses, clen starts having a very different effect on the body anyway, and may exhibit anabolism - again DONT TRY THIS AT HOME - YOU WILL DIE.

He was using the Testosterone analogy and the fact that test doesn't downregulate so therefore clen doesn't downregulate, but the action of test on the cells and the action of beta agonists is actually very very different at a cell level. Its comparing different processes.

2-3 weeks is normally the point at which people get so little from the dose, it is better to stop.

However a better solution is to either run 2days on and 2/3 days off, this is a similar on.off time but you get closer to peak effects. Or alternatively run it in conjunction with either Ketitofen or DiPhenHydramine HCL. These seem to slow, stop and even reverse the downregulation.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> No. I got into a long debate with Ausbuilt when he was still here, around downregulation of both alpha and beta downregulation, and how in the case of clen you can increase the dose to very very high levels - he had some studies where people were running 720mcg - PLEASE DONT TRY THIS AT HOME - YOU WILL DIE. However this just actually shows that the effectiveness of Clen does diminish over time, and that downregulation does occur - in that you need to take more to get the same effect - if any. At these doses, clen starts having a very different effect on the body anyway, and may exhibit anabolism - again DONT TRY THIS AT HOME - YOU WILL DIE.
> 
> He was using the Testosterone analogy and the fact that test doesn't downregulate so therefore clen doesn't downregulate, but the action of test on the cells and the action of beta agonists is actually very very different at a cell level. Its comparing different processes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

rectus said:


> Troof! I've got 2 boxes just sitting in my drawer because the stuff is so strong and I hate the feeling it gives me. So just Yohimbine HCL from now on.


Ill have them ;-)


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> No. I got into a long debate with Ausbuilt when he was still here, around downregulation of both alpha and beta downregulation, and how in the case of clen you can increase the dose to very very high levels - he had some studies where people were running 720mcg - PLEASE DONT TRY THIS AT HOME - YOU WILL DIE. However this just actually shows that the effectiveness of Clen does diminish over time, and that downregulation does occur - in that you need to take more to get the same effect - if any. At these doses, clen starts having a very different effect on the body anyway, and may exhibit anabolism - again DONT TRY THIS AT HOME - YOU WILL DIE.
> 
> He was using the Testosterone analogy and the fact that test doesn't downregulate so therefore clen doesn't downregulate, but the action of test on the cells and the action of beta agonists is actually very very different at a cell level. Its comparing different processes.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: that "DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME YOU WILL DIE" has got me creased, I Dinnar why but just burst out laughing when I read it. Good point though


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

@DiggyV could you alternate t3's and clen? Or is this the same as doing Eca and clen.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

kingdale said:


> @DiggyV could you alternate t3's and clen? Or is this the same as doing Eca and clen.


if you mean T3 as in TriIodoThyronine (one of the thyroid hormones) then yes its fine, if you mean T5 the fat burner, then no, T5s should be ECA. most unfortunately aren't.

On T3, the 2days on 2 days off is one of my personal faves for t3, so 2days clen, 2 days T3 would work well.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> if you mean T3 as in TriIodoThyronine (one of the thyroid hormones) then yes its fine, if you mean T5 the fat burner, then no T5s should be ECA. most unfortunately aren't.
> 
> On T3, the 2days on 2 days off is one of my personal faves for t3, so 2days clen, 2 days T3 would work well.


Yeah that's the one I mean. Got t3, clen and Eca to see which I prefer for future cuts. Being reading a lot of your posts on fat burners and they are all very helpful :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Yeah that's the one I mean. Got t3, clen and Eca to see which I prefer for future cuts. Being reading a lot of your posts on fat burners and they are all very helpful :thumb:


Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it, also nice to know people get something from them. :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How long does it take before you start to notice a difference on clen?

Ive been on the chinese stuff for a week now, starting taking some T5's today too thinking it will help, is that right?

Not noticed any difference yet, taking 160 mcg of clen per day.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> They are a pharmacy just without a export licence (i think) lol


Just a lab with fancy packaging. U pay the extra for the box lol


----------

